# Cheese stash



## dave54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't keep ahead of the cheese heads so I smoked 9 blocks of cream cheese and 2 swiss,2 provolone and 2 monterey jack.

The cream cheese goes quick,my wife mixes it with different jellies and sweet pickle relish and peppers for a dip and my buddy's daughter  likes it plain and uses Bugels to dip into it to make little smoked cream cheese ice cream cones , she says she can get more cheese that way instead of using crackers ( she even brings her own bag of Bugels)  

My stash (buddies no where I keep it!)
	

		
			
		

		
	








what I've been using ,can with chips  and strainer with saw dust


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

Little smoked cream cheese ice cream cones---What a Great idea!

Your cheese looks a little too much on the silver side.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dave54 (Aug 27, 2010)

from using siver maple chips? lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 27, 2010)

But aren't those Quarters hard to grate on the grater for that silver dust??? Now the cheese I bet taste good but smoked cream cheese hhaAAmmmmm.


----------



## dave54 (Aug 27, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> But aren't those Quarters hard to grate on the grater for that silver dust??? Now the cheese I bet taste good but smoked cream cheese hhaAAmmmmm.


I can't keep the cream cheese Of all the cheeses I smoke cream cheese is the first to get eaten........and quickly


----------



## ak1 (Aug 27, 2010)

How the heck do you smoke cream cheese?? I would think it's way to soft to smoke properly.


----------



## dave54 (Aug 27, 2010)

AK1 said:


> How the heck do you smoke cream cheese?? I would think it's way to soft to smoke properly.


Ice......BIG bowl right underneith it


----------



## ak1 (Aug 27, 2010)

dave54 said:


> Ice......BIG bowl right underneith it


Great, thank you. Can't wait to try some!


----------

